# netzwerk mit thread



## Lector (14. Mrz 2005)

hi
ich hab in meiner main folgenden code:

```
String portstr = null;
	  boolean ok = true;
	  while( portstr == null || ok == false ){
		 portstr = JOptionPane.showInputDialog( "GET-Port" );
		 ok = true;
		 try{
		   portget = new Integer( portstr ).intValue();
		 }catch(Exception e){ ok=false; }
	  }
	  
	  portstr = null;
	  while( portstr == null || ok == false ){
		 portstr = JOptionPane.showInputDialog( "Send-Port" );
		 ok = true;
		 try{
		   portsend = new Integer( portstr ).intValue();
		 }catch( Exception e ){ ok=false; }
	  }
		
	  ports.setText( "" + portsend );
	  portg.setText( "" + portget );
	  portg.setEnabled(false);
	  try{
		 connection = new DatagramSocket( portget ); 
	  }catch(Exception e){ System.out.println("***Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen!!!\n"); }
	  while( true ){ empfang(); }
```
das klappt auch alles, mein problem ist nun nur, dass die funktion empfang nun static sein muss. Da ich jedoch in empfang einen thread starten will:

```
engine = new Thread(this);
engine.start();
```
gibt es das problem, dass man in einer static kein this benutzen kann... wie kann ich nun mein netzwerk-zeugs ohne static machen, oder den thread trotzdem starten???
thx for helping


----------



## meez (14. Mrz 2005)

Nimms halt aus der main raus, bzw. mach ein Objekt der Klasse...


```
public class DeineKlasse {
  private void start() {
    //Dein bisheriger Code der main-Methode
  }
  public static void main(String[] a) {
    new DeineKlasse().start();  
  }
}
```


----------



## Lector (14. Mrz 2005)

laeuft die start dann auch als so eine art thread?? denn ich hab ja ne endlosschleife in meiner jetzigen main??


----------



## Lector (14. Mrz 2005)

ok laeuft... also danke


----------

